# Who's up for a game?



## Roo (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd probably finish up with all the properties on Spray and Pray Avenue ;D


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2013)

That's very cool. 8)

Can we buy, houses, hotels ... studios ? ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 27, 2013)

I liked the business license... or ignore it. Funny. I also liked spray and pray.


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 28, 2013)

This is funny! May I share this with a friend?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> This is funny! May I share this with a friend?


 
If its posted here, its public unless its a image that doesn't belong to the OP.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 28, 2013)

It does say Missymwac.com... but I really don't see how sharing it with a friend is a big deal. Give them this link. Done.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't understand garage... as in you do your shooting in a garage as a makeshift studio?


----------

